# Chattahoochee River/Upper Lake Seminole



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Took a Georgia buddy fishing Saturday out on the chattahoochee river just above seminole. Plan was to throw out some jugs and then break out the poles. Fished 7am-1pm with 47 bream, 2 channel cats, 1 gar, and a soft shell turtle. Only thing we caught on jugs was the gar and turtle. Everything else on rod n reel. Buddy is a gar fishing enthusiast so he had to clean him.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Why did he clean the gar?? Did y'all eat him?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes we cleaned him to eat. This guy targets gar a lot and loves to eat them. A few months ago he finally cooked me some and it wasn't bad at all. The meat off them is actually a really white and clean mean. Cleaning them isn't the easiest thing in the word.


----------

